# Diatomaceous Earth



## ShannonM (Mar 29, 2011)

Has anyone used Diatomaceous Earth/food grade as a wormer? I am currently using this from Earthworks.com .
Also can we test for worms at home and what do we need to do that?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I did out it in my girls loose minerals for a while.. I don't have any more so I stopped doing it..

I would be interested in hearing your results 

You can, though I don't know much about it but I do know some members do it them self


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I use DE in my mineral not sure if it helps or not.

www.fasicofarms.com She has alot of good info on what you need to get started in doing your own fecals.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I have been mixing it with kelp as a supplement with their food...I have no results..just thought I'd try and see how they look. (I am an artist, not a scientist) ha ha ...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

By mixing DE with loose salts and minerals. I found, the goats that do not like the DE, will not eat it so ,they are not getting the loose salts and minerals either, that they need. 
When I mixed them, I had a lot of weak kids born that year, I did put it out separate as well after that and found, it didn't work for worms, so I stopped feeding it all together.


----------

